# Okra



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I mailed okra seed to several people on here. I don't remember who I sent them to. Has anyone planted the seed yet? I planted mine yesterday.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine are in starter 9 packs currently. Been cold this last week. we need some heat to get everything to germinate. I sent a bunch to cousins just outside of Asheville. He has a big garden and no problems with limited space. Will see how they do.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Until it warms up they won't come up. Last year I planted them and it did not rain for several weeks and it took them a month to come up. It has rained here all morning so moisture should not be a problem. Temps will be the contributing factor. 

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have always done okra in starter cups then put them in the ground right at the start of june and have a good record of them making it.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Darin,

I planted some way early (like three weeks ago). What I watered didn't come up at all. What I didn't water (of 6-8 seeds) about three of those came up and they're a couple of inches tall. It's been super dry here.

I gave a few of the seeds you sent me to some friends as well. I will let you know how they do.

Thanks again, bud.

AJ


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I planted mine on April 29th. The ground was pretty damp. About half of it came up. I almost replanted it a couple of weeks ago but yesterday I noticed seedlings popping up everywhere. I thinned it again today. I think every seed I planted came up. Some of the plants are a couple of inches tall but others are just popping through the ground. I think maybe the soil temp was a little cool when I planted mine.

I had the same problem last year. It took it a month to come up due to dry weather even thought I watered it. I am out of okra from last year. I am patiently waiting on fresh okra.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I planted mine on April 29th. The ground was pretty damp. About half of it came up. I almost replanted it a couple of weeks ago but yesterday I noticed seedlings popping up everywhere. I thinned it again today. I think every seed I planted came up. Some of the plants are a couple of inches tall but others are just popping through the ground. I think maybe the soil temp was a little cool when I planted mine.

I had the same problem last year. It took it a month to come up due to dry weather even thought I watered it. I am out of okra from last year. I am patiently waiting on fresh okra.

Darin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I never plant mine before 5/15. I also put them in a jar of water, then put the jar in the fridge 24 hrs before I plant them. Planted everything late this year. Six better boys, four Cherokee purples, okra(Clemson spineless), and cucumbers went in the ground just last week.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Hopefully I did my last thinning. Okra is still popping up. I tilled my corn yesterday after side dressing it. Afterwards I pulled a little dirt up around the plants. I do this a few times to help keep the corn standing when it gets bigger and we get a huge rain and a little wind. 

I had to water my tomatoes again today. I hit the sweet potatoes with the sprinkler as well. Everything is starting to take off. The squash and cucumbers in my raised bed look excellent. Should be bearing soon. I had 2 tomato plants come up from last year in the 2 remaining holes in the plastic. I was saving those 2 for peppers but I hate to pull them. They look like strong health plants. I will find another spot for peppers. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been picking cucumbers for a week now. I am picking squash every day. I gave away 3 Walmart bags full away on Saturday and 2 more today. 

I checked the okra today and it is about ready to pick. I should have picked it today but I started the sprinkler before I thought about trimming the branches and picking it. The first few pickings will be small but as time goes on the plants will start producing more and more. 

Darin


----------

